# Apply to Form S041 from national insurance UK



## Rahul kumar

Hello all,

I am new To United Kingdom and i came here for my new employment under Tier2 visa category. (P.N : I am an Indian by nationality )

Past 4 years i was living and working ( part time ) in germany and i was having a government insurance over there.

Now to cancel my german insurance they have requested me to *send a original copy of form S041 from UK national insurance company*. 

So how do i apply and get this form ? what is the procedure ? can someone please brief and help ?


----------



## Joppa

You should read this. It tells you about S041.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...nt-of-national-insurance-contributions-ca3916


----------



## Rahul kumar

Joppa said:


> You should read this. It tells you about S041.
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...nt-of-national-insurance-contributions-ca3916


Dear Joppa, Thank you very much for your reply. But i could not be able to find any information regarding S041 form. It has some information about U1, E301 certificate but not about S041 form 

Are E301 form and S041 form represents the same thing ?

i googled about S041 form download and it redirected me to the link http://www.afsz.hu/resource.aspx?ResourceID=ak_sep_migrans_e300_angol . please check this lik

So do i need to fill in the form from the above link and send it along with the required documents ?

please help me on this.I am new to United Kingdom and feel confused.

thanks much in advance.


----------



## Joppa

As the form makes clear, you can't make a request for S041 but the EEA country concerned. Tell the German authorities to send form SED S040 to the Newcastle address to request S041.


----------



## CornelH

Hi,
I'm a Romanian citizen living in UK for the last 14 years (I have British Citizenship as well). I have some income from Romania and the Romanian government is asking me to pay health contributions even if I do not use their health system. They have asked me for form E104 or S041 and I have phoned HMRC and they said that E104 doesn't exist in UK and S041 should be submitted by the Romanian ministry of Health to HMRC . What else should I do to prove the Romanian Ministry of health that I do not live in that country?


----------



## vikiuk

CornelH said:


> Hi,
> I'm a Romanian citizen living in UK for the last 14 years (I have British Citizenship as well). I have some income from Romania and the Romanian government is asking me to pay health contributions even if I do not use their health system. They have asked me for form E104 or S041 and I have phoned HMRC and they said that E104 doesn't exist in UK and S041 should be submitted by the Romanian ministry of Health to HMRC . What else should I do to prove the Romanian Ministry of health that I do not live in that country?


Hi CornelH,

You might have fixed this by now ... I suspect you had to provide E106 form. - application cover for healthcare in EEA.

Kind regards,
Viktoriya


----------

